# Leutheusser-Schnarrenberger zu Telefonbetrug, oder: Bla Bla mit Bundesadler



## cicojaka (10 Februar 2011)

hab ich gerade zur Kenntnis erhalten und wollte es Euch nicht vorenthalten...
Zum Zitieren ist es mir zu substanzlos und ich schließe mich vollumfänglich der Einschätzung des Empfängers an, der von "Bla Bla mit Bundesadler" sprach...


----------



## technofreak (10 Februar 2011)

*AW: Leutheusser-Schnarrenberger zu Telefonbetrug, oder: Bla Bla mit Bundesadler*

ca  80% Blabla und  20%  vollendeter Blödsinn


----------



## Antiscammer (10 Februar 2011)

*AW: Leutheusser-Schnarrenberger zu Telefonbetrug, oder: Bla Bla mit Bundesadler*

Was heißt hier "...den Rahmen für die Drittfakturierung...verändern..."? 

Wieso wird die Drittfakturierung nicht ganz einfach verboten - fertig, aus und basta?

Welchen Grund gibt es dafür, sachfremde Leistungen, die nichts mit TK zu tun haben, über die Telefonrechnung einzutreiben?

Das Telefon ist zum Telefonieren da - und zu nichts anderem.
Ansonsten ist hier der deutsche Verbraucher wohl nur noch Milchkuh für Abzocker, wo er geht und steht.
Und dass das so bleibt, dafür sorgt nicht zuletzt auch die FDP.


----------



## Teleton (11 Februar 2011)

*AW: Leutheusser-Schnarrenberger zu Telefonbetrug, oder: Bla Bla mit Bundesadler*



> Welchen Grund gibt es dafür, sachfremde Leistungen, die nichts mit TK zu tun haben, über die Telefonrechnung einzutreiben?


Weil da angeblich der Anscheinsbeweis gilt, dass alles was auf der Telefonrechnung steht richtig abgerechnet wurde Da braucht der Telefonschurke nur auf seine zertifizierten Abrechnungssysteme zu verweisen.
Und weil eine Einwendungsfrist von 8 Wochen gegen Telefonrechnungen gem. §45i TKG besteht.
Und wegen der Duldungs und Anscheinsvollmacht mittels derer dem Anschlussinhaber einfach alles zugerechnet wird was über seinen Anschluß gelaufen ist.


Das mit dem Anscheinsbeweis ist schon ein tolles Ding. Entwickelt zu Zeiten der staatseigenen Telekom weil mechanische Relais meistens stimmen. Heute kann sich jeder Telefonkrauter selbst mit einschlägiger Vergangenheit darauf berufen. 
Da kann man auch den Anscheinsbeweis begründen:
Getränkerechnungen des Bordelwirtes stimmen immer
Drogenhändler wiegen immer genau ab
Mafiaschutzgeldabrechnungen stimmen immer und und und.


----------



## Antiscammer (13 Februar 2011)

*AW: Leutheusser-Schnarrenberger zu Telefonbetrug, oder: Bla Bla mit Bundesadler*

Es ist einfach nur noch ein absurdes Possenspiel.

Ich komme bald dahin, dass ich Formbriefe an die zuständigen Ministerien einstelle, mit der Bitte, dass jeder Abgezockte diesen Formbrief als Ausdruck seines Protests an das zuständige Nachtwächterministerium schicken soll.

Und wie kommen wir hier eigentlich dazu, in unserer Freizeit unter diesen Umständen noch ehrenamtlichen Verbraucherschutz zu betreiben? Sollen doch die Ministerien die Beratungsarbeit übernehmen.


----------



## Aka-Aka (13 Februar 2011)

*AW: Leutheusser-Schnarrenberger zu Telefonbetrug, oder: Bla Bla mit Bundesadler*



Antiscammer schrieb:


> Ich komme bald dahin, dass ich Formbriefe an die zuständigen Ministerien einstelle, mit der Bitte, dass jeder Abgezockte diesen Formbrief als Ausdruck seines Protests an das zuständige Nachtwächterministerium schicken soll.


:dafuer:


----------



## Heiko (14 Februar 2011)

*AW: Leutheusser-Schnarrenberger zu Telefonbetrug, oder: Bla Bla mit Bundesadler*



Antiscammer schrieb:


> Und wie kommen wir hier eigentlich dazu, in unserer Freizeit unter diesen Umständen noch ehrenamtlichen Verbraucherschutz zu betreiben? Sollen doch die Ministerien die Beratungsarbeit übernehmen.



Das liegt an einem gerüttelt Maß an Dummheit und Idealismus, das wir nicht in Abrede stellen können...


----------



## technofreak (14 Februar 2011)

*AW: Leutheusser-Schnarrenberger zu Telefonbetrug, oder: Bla Bla mit Bundesadler*



Heiko schrieb:


> Das liegt an einem gerüttelt Maß an Dummheit und Idealismus, das wir nicht in Abrede stellen können...


so kann man es sehen.

Der Frustpegel hat allerdings die zweite Hochwassermarke überschritten...


----------



## drboe (15 Februar 2011)

*AW: Leutheusser-Schnarrenberger zu Telefonbetrug, oder: Bla Bla mit Bundesadler*



technofreak schrieb:


> Der Frustpegel hat allerdings die zweite Hochwassermarke überschritten...


Das war vorauszusehen, sollte aber m. E. gerade nicht dazu führen, dass man aufgibt. Politiker, insbesondere die heute aktiven, sind meiner Überzeugung nach so gut wie niemals Teil der Lösung, sondern fast immer Teil des Problems. Sie dienen häufig Interessen, die mit dem Gemeinwohl nichts zu tun haben, sind selbst im Ministerrang oft genug Lobbyisten und agieren entsprechend einseitig oder eben bei bestimmten Themen gar nicht oder halbherzig. Deren "Lösungen" sind dann danach. Die Absonderung von Floskeln wird als politisch, deren Verbreitung als Journalismus geadelt. Natürlich lösen die aber kein einziges der Probleme. Bestenfalls werden die solange ausgesessen, bis sich ein Trend abzeichnet. Diese "Merkelmethode" ist weit verbreitet, führt aber letztlich zur Lähmung des Landes. Gegen diese und die Auswüchse des Lobbyismus treten die als "Wutbürger" diffamierten Bürger an. Ich denke, das bewirkt etwas, mehr jedenfalls als Resignation. Man stelle sich einmal vor, in Deutschland würden die Leute bei Wahlen nicht zu Hause bleiben sondern sich mit 97%, 98% oder mehr an der Wahl beteiligen. Jeder Politiker, der es wie Müntefering für unfair hält ihn an seinen Aussagen zu messen, müsste fürchten beim nächsten Mal gnadenlos abgestraft zu werden. Derzeit setzen Politiker eher darauf, dass die Frustrierten der Wahl fern bleiben und sie mit immer weniger Stimmen dennoch gewählt und, mehr noch, Unfähige hochgejubelt und mit Ämtern überhäuft werden. Man lese aktuell die Lobhudeleien/die Propaganda zum noch Bundesbankpräsidenten Weber, zu Peer Steinbrück etc. Solange das erfolgreich ist, wir uns blenden, frustrieren oder zum Aufgeben verleiten lassen, wird sich nichts ändern. Also bitte eher: weiter so bzw. "jetzt erst recht"!

M. Boettcher


----------



## Antiscammer (15 Februar 2011)

*AW: Leutheusser-Schnarrenberger zu Telefonbetrug, oder: Bla Bla mit Bundesadler*

Wir haben wiederholt schon versucht, der politischen Ebene bzw. den Lobbyisten klar zu machen, dass man nicht einerseits Wachstum im Bereich neuer Medien/Internet/TK erwarten darf, andererseits aber meinen darf, den Verbraucher mit den Auswüchsen des gerade dort praktizierten Liberalismus einfach im Regen stehen lassen zu können.

Es gibt doch beste Beispiele dafür, dass der Bürger den neuen Medien mit einem erheblichen Mißtrauen begegnet, und dass dies auch zu einer spürbaren Bremsung des Wachstums dieser Märkte führt.

Beispielsweise ist vielen Privatverbrauchern das Internet-Banking seit den Phishing-Wellen ab 2004 einfach nur noch suspekt. Viele Leute weigern sich rundheraus, das anzufangen, und bleiben bei der konventionellen Überweisung.

Das ist die Quittung dafür, dass es die Politik versäumt hat, z.B. Einfluss auf die liberale Vergabepraxis von IP-Adressen beim RIPE-net in Amsterdam zu nehmen. Phishing läuft zu nahezu 100 % seitens russischer Verursacher, aber Russland liegt netzwerktechnisch in der Versorgungszone des europäischen RIPE.
Warum dreht man nicht den russischen Gangsternetzen des RBN oder webalta.ru und wie sie alle heißen, die IPs ab? - Stattdessen faselt man von einer "Ethik des Internet"... 

Das IP-Payment ist so gut wie tot. Auch solche modernen Bezahlsysteme, die sicher etwas für sich hätten, sind dem Verbraucher angesichts der vielen hier möglichen und auch tatsächlich passierenden Mißbrauchsszenarien nur noch suspekt. Kein Mensch hilft dem Verbraucher, wenn er hier Probleme bekommt. Da kann er sich einen teuren Anwalt nehmen und erstmal versuchen, die sogenannten "Anscheinsbeweise" der sich in solchen Streitsachen völlig merkbefreit gebenden TK-Provider zu erschüttern.
Kein Wunder: niemand will das mehr, und z.B. die T-Com stellt IP-Payment m.W. demnächst ganz ein.

Die digitale Signatur wird sich breitenmäßig nicht durchsetzen. Auch das ist den Verbrauchern nicht vermittelbar, es ist ihnen einfach nur suspekt.

Weiter geht es mit dem neuen Service einer digital signierten e-Mail. Auch das will kaum jemand haben, die Leute beginnen bereits zu ahnen, dass es auch hier neue Mißbrauchsszenarien gibt. 

Die Lobbyisten in Deutschland verweigern sich konstant der Grundsatzdebatte um den Schutz der rechtlich unerfahrenen Verbraucher vor aggressiven Geschäftspraktiken, wie sie in Frankreich schon jetzt regelrecht strafbar sind, in Deutschland aber (als Erfolg jahrzehntelanger Lobbyarbeit...) als Kavaliersdelikte geduldet werden.

Deutsche Lobbyisten sind der Meinung, dass ein nachhaltiger wirtschaftlicher Erfolg am "Wirtschaftsstandort" angeblich nur unter Inkaufnahme eines gewissen Anteils an aggressiven Geschäftspraktiken gegenüber Verbrauchern möglich ist. Maßgeblich sind in erster Linie die angeblichen Interessen des "Wirtschaftsstandorts" und nicht die Belange rechtsunerfahrener Verbraucher, besonders alter Leute bzw. Jugendlicher. Diese Zielgruppen liegen bevorzugt im Beuteschema der Abzocker, und denen hilft kaum jemand.


----------



## technofreak (15 Februar 2011)

*AW: Leutheusser-Schnarrenberger zu Telefonbetrug, oder: Bla Bla mit Bundesadler*



Antiscammer schrieb:


> Beispielsweise ist vielen Privatverbrauchern das Internet-Banking seit den Phishing-Wellen ab 2004 einfach nur noch suspekt. Viele Leute weigern sich rundheraus, das anzufangen, und bleiben bei der konventionellen Überweisung..


Das sieht der Branchenselbstbelobhudelungsverein  aber anders:
Banken: 27 Millionen Deutsche nutzen Online-Banking - Computer - FOCUS Online


> Fast jeder Zweite in Deutschland wickelt seine Bankgeschäfte auch online ab. Derzeit nutzen 43 Prozent aller Bürger im Alter von 16 bis 74 Jahren Online-Banking. Im Jahr 2003 waren es erst 21 Prozent, teilte der Branchenverband Bitkom am Sonntag in Berlin mit.


In meinem Umfeld nutzen es nur Bankmitarbeiter....


----------



## Antiscammer (15 Februar 2011)

*AW: Leutheusser-Schnarrenberger zu Telefonbetrug, oder: Bla Bla mit Bundesadler*

Ich habe schon verschiedentlich Klagen eben aus Bankenkreisen gelesen, dass sich das Internet-Banking nicht ganz so entwickelt, wie es in Bankenkreisen erwartet wurde.

Online-Banking: Breite Akzeptanz trotz Angst vor Betrug  A-blog's spot


> Obwohl viele ihren Bankverkehr online erledigen, wächst die Angst vor Betrug bei Online-Transaktionen. Immerhin äußerten 20,2 Prozent der Befragten, dass sie aus Angst vor Betrug – etwa durch Pishing-Angriffe – auf Online-Transaktionen verzichten wollten. Bei der Befragung ein Jahr zuvor, also 2009, waren es nur 4,3 Prozent.


----------



## Heiko (15 Februar 2011)

*AW: Leutheusser-Schnarrenberger zu Telefonbetrug, oder: Bla Bla mit Bundesadler*



drboe schrieb:


> Das war vorauszusehen, sollte aber m. E. gerade nicht dazu führen, dass man aufgibt. Politiker, insbesondere die heute aktiven, sind meiner Überzeugung nach so gut wie niemals Teil der Lösung, sondern fast immer Teil des Problems. Sie dienen häufig Interessen, die mit dem Gemeinwohl nichts zu tun haben, sind selbst im Ministerrang oft genug Lobbyisten und agieren entsprechend einseitig oder eben bei bestimmten Themen gar nicht oder halbherzig.



Was da noch dazukommt: viele haben von den aktuellen technikaffinen Problemen schlicht keine Ahnung und lassen sich dabei dann auch noch von den Falschen (Lobbyisten) beraten. Und haben u.a. noch nicht verstanden, dass Selbstverpflichtungen für den A... sind, wenn es um Geld geht. Ziel der Politik scheint in vielen Bereichen zu sein, mit viel öffentlichem Wirbel letztendlich nichts zu machen.



Antiscammer schrieb:


> Deutsche Lobbyisten sind der Meinung, dass ein nachhaltiger wirtschaftlicher Erfolg am "Wirtschaftsstandort" angeblich nur unter Inkaufnahme eines gewissen Anteils an aggressiven Geschäftspraktiken gegenüber Verbrauchern möglich ist. Maßgeblich sind in erster Linie die angeblichen Interessen des "Wirtschaftsstandorts" und nicht die Belange rechtsunerfahrener Verbraucher, besonders alter Leute bzw. Jugendlicher. Diese Zielgruppen liegen bevorzugt im Beuteschema der Abzocker, und denen hilft kaum jemand.



Die gesamte Geschäftsethik hat sich grundlegend geändert. Waren Unternehmen früher noch auf eine langfristige Kundenbindung durch Service aus, geht es heute nur noch um die schnelle Kohle und Ausnutzung vertraglicher Spitzfindigkeiten. Beispiel: 24monatige Vertragsbindung bei Telefontarifen. Statt dass man vernünftige Preise und Leistungen anbietet, die einen Wechsel wirtschaftlich sinnlos werden lassen, zwingt man nach Möglichkeit den Kunden in eine langfristige Zwangsbindung. Sowas regt mich tierisch auf. 
Dass Lobbyisten versuchen, ihre Interessen politisch durchzusetzen ist klar und auch deren Job. Nur hat man früher anscheinend in Deutschland nicht so stark auf diese Berufsgruppe gehört wie heute. Diese Entwicklung ist bedenklich.



Antiscammer schrieb:


> Ich habe schon verschiedentlich Klagen eben aus Bankenkreisen gelesen, dass sich das Internet-Banking nicht ganz so entwickelt, wie es in Bankenkreisen erwartet wurde.
> 
> Online-Banking: Breite Akzeptanz trotz Angst vor Betrug  A-blog's spot



Da steht auch ein Paradigmenwechsel an. TAN-Verfahren sind jedenfalls nach Aussage eines verantwortlichen Bankers keine strategischen Produkte mehr und werden über kurz oder lang von HBCI/Secoder abgelöst. Endlich.


----------



## Antiscammer (15 Februar 2011)

*AW: Leutheusser-Schnarrenberger zu Telefonbetrug, oder: Bla Bla mit Bundesadler*



Heiko schrieb:


> Die gesamte Geschäftsethik hat sich grundlegend geändert. Waren Unternehmen früher noch auf eine langfristige Kundenbindung durch Service aus, geht es heute nur noch um die schnelle Kohle und Ausnutzung vertraglicher Spitzfindigkeiten.



Das alles erfolgt unter dem Hut des sogenannten "shareholder value". Es geht nicht mehr darum, langfristig tragfähige Werte zu schaffen, sondern nur noch kurzfristige Renditen. Dass nach Abschöpfung dieser Renditen dann oft nur noch die "tote Hose" bleibt, vergißt man. 
Ein Beispiel dafür ist das Sparen an den Hotlines bei den TK-Providern. Die Aufträge werden an Subunternehmer vergeben, keiner hat von irgendwas eine Ahnung, keiner ist für irgend etwas zuständig, jeder sagt etwas anderes. Dass man sich damit die Kunden verprellt, wird nicht gesehen. Kurzfristiger Einspareffekt => langfristige Erosion und Verlust an Bestandskunden.


----------



## Hippo (15 Februar 2011)

*AW: Leutheusser-Schnarrenberger zu Telefonbetrug, oder: Bla Bla mit Bundesadler*

Macht doch nix mehr weils alle so machen und jeder die Dienstleistung wieder braucht ... :-(
Da werden die Kunden letztendlich von einem zum andern durchgereicht wie die Fußballtrainer in der BL.
Einen verlier´ ich von 1und1 an Vodafone und gewinn einen der sich über O2 geärgert hat. Was soll ich mir da teuren Service leisten ...


----------



## Antiscammer (15 Februar 2011)

*AW: Leutheusser-Schnarrenberger zu Telefonbetrug, oder: Bla Bla mit Bundesadler*

Naja, wenn alle gleich miserabel sind, dann ist der Ruf auch egal.

Aber eigentlich ging es hier um Frau Leutheusser-Schnarrenberger. Auch das wäre eigentlich ihr Thema: Rechte und Pflichten eines TK-Providers bei der Betreuung von Kunden-Einsprüchen. Stichwort: Verbot der Anschlusssperre bei Rechnungseinsprüchen (ein beliebtes Spielchen besonders von Mobilfunkprovidern). Stichwort: Verbot von Drittfakturierung. Stichwort: Zwang zur Sperre von 0900-Nummern, solange der TK-Endkunde hierfür ein Opt-In bei Vertragserstellung leistet.

Sowas geht in Australien, aber nicht in Deutschland. Weil hier die Lobby mit am parlamentarischen Frühstückstisch sitzt. Irgendwer muss ja schließlich das marinierte und pouchierte Wachtelbrüstchen auf Petersiliengelee und das lecker Moselchen bezahlen.


----------



## technofreak (15 Februar 2011)

*AW: Leutheusser-Schnarrenberger zu Telefonbetrug, oder: Bla Bla mit Bundesadler*



Antiscammer schrieb:


> Irgendwer muss ja schließlich das marinierte und pouchierte Wachtelbrüstchen auf Petersiliengelee und das lecker Moselchen bezahlen.


[ir]Von den armseligen Abgeordneten- und Ministergehältern allein
 kann man schließlich nicht   standesgemäß leben[/ir]


----------



## Heiko (15 Februar 2011)

*AW: Leutheusser-Schnarrenberger zu Telefonbetrug, oder: Bla Bla mit Bundesadler*



Hippo schrieb:


> Macht doch nix mehr weils alle so machen und jeder die Dienstleistung wieder braucht ... :-(
> Da werden die Kunden letztendlich von einem zum andern durchgereicht wie die Fußballtrainer in der BL.
> Einen verlier´ ich von 1und1 an Vodafone und gewinn einen der sich über O2 geärgert hat. Was soll ich mir da teuren Service leisten ...


Das ist ja genau das Problem. Ein Wechsel geht immer nur von Not zu Elend, vom Regen in die Traufe. "Besser" bezieht sich höchstens auf die Anzahl der notwendigen Hotlinenutzungen. Wenn man die Hotline erst mal braucht, gibts höchstens noch Unterschiede zwischen Geschäfts- und Privatkundenhotlines.


----------



## Hippo (16 Februar 2011)

*AW: Leutheusser-Schnarrenberger zu Telefonbetrug, oder: Bla Bla mit Bundesadler*

Aber wie ändern?
Die Moral ist versaut ...


----------



## Niclas (16 Februar 2011)

*AW: Leutheusser-Schnarrenberger zu Telefonbetrug, oder: Bla Bla mit Bundesadler*



Hippo schrieb:


> Aber wie ändern?


Schreib an Merkel, die deutsche Superkanzlerin mit 127 % Zustimmung in der 
Bevölkerung


----------



## Hippo (16 Februar 2011)

*AW: Leutheusser-Schnarrenberger zu Telefonbetrug, oder: Bla Bla mit Bundesadler*

Ich sprach von ändern, nicht von unnützem Papierverbrauch ...


----------



## Heiko (16 Februar 2011)

*AW: Leutheusser-Schnarrenberger zu Telefonbetrug, oder: Bla Bla mit Bundesadler*



Niclas schrieb:


> Schreib an Merkel, die deutsche Superkanzlerin mit 127 % Zustimmung in der
> Bevölkerung


Plus Mehrwertsteuer.


----------



## Heiko (16 Februar 2011)

*AW: Leutheusser-Schnarrenberger zu Telefonbetrug, oder: Bla Bla mit Bundesadler*



Hippo schrieb:


> Ich sprach von ändern, nicht von unnützem Papierverbrauch ...


Ändern wird sich das langfristig dadurch, dass es wie in einigen anderen Ländern läuft: die Politiker machen ihr Ding, die Bevölkerung lässt sie machen und macht ihr eigenes Ding. Damit driften beide immer weiter auseinander und keiner will vom anderen was wissen.
Geht ja schon damit los, dass unsere Regierung eigentlich als Querschnitt durch die Bevölkerung gedacht war (von den Urvätern).
Und was haben wir jetzt? Berufspolitiker (die es ja per Definition überhaupt nicht geben dürfte weils einfach kein Beruf ist), der Rest sind Beamte. Wo ist der Handwerker? Wo der Geschäftsmann?
Da entscheiden Leute über die Arbeiter, die in ihrem ganzen Leben noch keine Minute gearbeitet haben und die sich auch nicht vorstellen können, dass es etliche Leute gibt, die mit 1.000 EUR netto ihre Familie ernähren und ihr Haus abbezahlen müssen. Glückwunsch, Deutschland!


----------



## technofreak (16 Februar 2011)

*AW: Leutheusser-Schnarrenberger zu Telefonbetrug, oder: Bla Bla mit Bundesadler*



Heiko schrieb:


> der Rest sind Beamte.


Die im wesentlichen das eigendenkfreie Hinterbänklerstimmvieh repräsentieren 
und mit Argusaugen darüber wachen, dass ihre Privilegien nicht beschnitten werden.


Heiko schrieb:


> Wo ist der Handwerker? Wo der Geschäftsmann?


Wer von den kann es sich leisten 4 oder 8 Jahre sein Geschäft nicht  selber mehr 
kontrollieren zu können oder völlig rauszugehen ohne  jede Zukunfstperspektive


----------



## Heiko (16 Februar 2011)

*AW: Leutheusser-Schnarrenberger zu Telefonbetrug, oder: Bla Bla mit Bundesadler*

Von der Seite betrachtet sind die Politiker deutlich zu schlecht bezahlt.


----------



## Antiscammer (16 Februar 2011)

*AW: Leutheusser-Schnarrenberger zu Telefonbetrug, oder: Bla Bla mit Bundesadler*

Selbst mit doppelten Diäten würde sich das m.E. nicht ändern. Und das Problem stellt sich in anderen Ländern ganz ähnlich.
Vielleicht sollte der Parlamentarismus ganz anders strukturiert werden. Etwa in virtueller Form, über das Internet...:scherzkeks:


----------



## Heiko (16 Februar 2011)

*AW: Leutheusser-Schnarrenberger zu Telefonbetrug, oder: Bla Bla mit Bundesadler*

So jedenfalls driftet die Politik immer weiter vom richtigen Leben weg. Nicht schön...


----------



## Aka-Aka (25 März 2013)

Ein weiterer Akt im Theaterstück "Bla Bla mit Bundesadler". Wegen des lächerlichen Urteils gegen die Pingbetrüger schrieb ein Steuern zahlender Bundesbürger der Frau Ministerin, die ich, weil ich mir ihren Nachnamen nicht merken kann, Sabine nennen will, eine Mail. Unter anderem fragte ich


> in den Jahren 2010 und 2011 kritisierten Sie öffentlich die Untätigkeit der Staatsanwaltschaften im Vorgehen gegen Telefonbetrüger. Was ist daraus geworden?


Darauf erhielt er keine Antwort.
(bzw. wurde u.a. geantwortet, dass es "dem Bundesministerium der Justiz und Frau Ministerin nicht möglich ist, konkrete Einzelfälle aus der Justiz zu bewerten, zu prüfen oder gar auf deren Behandlung einzuwirken.". Dies ist für mich ein gewisser Widerspruch zu der damals von Sabine öffentlich geäußerten Kritik an den Staatsanwaltschaften (ich erinnere: "Bundesjustizministerin Sabine Leutheusser-Schnarrenberger fordert ein härteres Vorgehen gegen Telefonbetrugsversuche. (...) (sie) forderte von ihren Länderkollegen rasche Aufklärung, warum die Täter bislang kaum zur Rechenschaft gezogen werden.")

(ach genau: Leutheusser-Schnarrenberger, so heißt sie. Wichtige Dinge sollte ich mir mal merken)

Weiterhin wurde gefargt 





> Falls "lasst sie nur machen" wirklich die Position der deutschen Justiz zu dieser Art Massenbetrug mit Hunderttausenden, ja: Millionen von Betroffenen ist, hätte ich das gerne von Ihnen als Bundesjustizministerin bestätigt, damit ich auch derartige Betrugsaktionen durchführen und mich dann auf "Verbotsirrtum" rausreden kann.
> Etwas anderes als bissiger Sarkasmus fällt mir da nicht mehr ein.


Auch darauf gab es keine Antwort. Schade eigentlich.

Sehr amüsant fand ich folgenden Absatz:


> Soweit sich Ihre Einschätzung zu dem Fall auf die öffentliche Berichterstattung stützt, möchte ich zu bedenken geben, dass die Presse bei ihrer Berichterstattung häufig umfangreiche und komplizierte Sachverhalte zusammenfassend darstellen muss. Dadurch können Sie als interessierter Bürger nicht über alle Informationenverfügen, die den unmittelbar Verfahrensbeteiligten zur Verfügung stehen und die erforderlich sind, um sich letztlich ein Urteil bilden zu können.


Aber ok, dass unsere Einblicke in den konkreten Fall über das, was die Medien wissen, weit hinaus geht, das kann ja weder die ... wie hieß sie gleich? hab's schon wieder vergessen... Sabine noch ihr Schreiberling wissen. Leider habe ich nicht genügend Einblicke darin, inwieweit die Sabine Kenntnisse hat über das Thema Telefonbetrug in Deutschland, die es rechtfertigen würden, dass sie sich gelegentlich öffentlich dazu äußert. Meine Zweifel daran will ich hier aber deutlich zum Ausdruck bringen.

Thunderbird meinte zur Mail übrigens:


> Thunderbird hat diese Mail als Junk eingestuft


 Junk heißt Müll. Da liegt Thunderbird ggf. gar nicht so falsch.


----------

